# stream the terminal output to tty



## hadrons123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I started compiling the kernel from sources. It kept running for a while and when I returned to my laptop the GDM locked out on me and I couldn't log back in because the GDM quits instantly (flashing background screen for less than a second) when I try to activate the screen by either moving a mouse or using any keys. I don't really know what is wrong?

I alternatively logged in on tty2 and on issuing *top* command I realized that compiling was continuing. But I wasn't sure whether it compiled successfully. I want to see what happened at the end of the 'kernel build'.

Is there a way I can see the gnome-terminal output from tty(1-7) before doing a reboot?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 5, 2012)

hadrons123 said:
			
		

> Is there a way I can see the gnome-terminal output from tty(1-7) before doing a reboot?


Nope.

Next time start the build in a sysutils/screen or sysutils/tmux session. That will allow you to 'pick' it up from somewhere else.


----------



## Kiiski (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi

 I did not quite understand your situation, but would watch command be of any help?


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 7, 2012)

How do you propose using that in a terminal?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2012)

FreeBSD has fine manuals, like watch(8).


----------

